

Our Changing Information Diet - afrombie
http://knowledgeissocial.com/our-changing-information-diet/

======
EAMiller
I don't think the analogy is very good. Whereas eating a twinkie is clearly
not going to benefit your health, with information it's not so cut and dry. A
stupid YouTube video might just set of a chain of associations that lead to a
new creative project of your own, or useful observations about our
culture/technologies.

It's as if you could occasionally reflect on a twinkie before eating it, and
transform it into wheatgrass juice as it goes down :P

~~~
ajju
To be fair, the probability of the average youtube video being that useful to
you is not much greater than that of the twinkie transforming itself into
wheatgrass juice, unless you searched for youtube videos on very specific
topics instead of just random screensucking which most folks do.

